# دورة في أساسيات التصنيع بمعونة الحاسب CAM بإستخدام برنامج Powermill



## zaki (29 أغسطس 2006)

بسم الله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه ومن والاه .. وبعد .

بداية أنا فخور بوجود هذا المنتدى العربي الذي يعد بصدق من أروع المنتديات العربية لذلك أشكر بداية كافة العاملين عليه .

سنبدأ بعونه تعالى دورة في أساسيات التصنيع بمعونة الحاسب CAM بإستخدام برنامج Powermill من شركة DELCAM نتعلم من خلالها تطوير وإعداد برامج تشغيل لآلات التفريز التي تعمل بالتحكم الرقمي CNC راجياً من الله تعالى العون والقبول .

م. زكي بريجاوي


----------



## zaki (29 أغسطس 2006)

إن برنامج الـ PowerMILL هو أحد منتجات شركة DELCAM المتخصصة في صناعة برمجيات الـCAD/CAM حيث يعد البرنامج من أكثر برامج الـ CAM شهرة على الصعيد العالمي حيث بدأت العديد من الشركات بالتحول لاستخدام هذا البرنامج ,وذلك أن الشركة من خلال هذا البرنامج تحاول أن تؤمن جميع متطلبات التشغيل في الورشة من خلال التركيز على إجراء التشغيل المثالي للمنتج بتحقيق دقة ونعومة كبيرة للمنتج والتوفير الكبير في الزمن اللازم للبرمجة و بالإضافة لتحقيق الزمن الأدنى لتشغيل المنتج على الآلة وبشكل أمثلي وكذلك تأمين الاهتلاك الأدنى للأدوات من خلال تكوين طرق جديدة لمسارات الأداة تحافظ على سرعة وتوازن الأداة أثناء العمل , بالإضافة للدعم الكبير الذي يقدمه البرنامج للآلات التي تحوي أربع أو خمس محاور .[/SIZE]


----------



## zaki (29 أغسطس 2006)

ميزات برنامج PowerMill :
1-	يحقق أعلى إنتاجية للآلة وذلك من خلال الإستراتيجيات التي يعتمدها لتخفيض زمن التشغيل لأدنى زمن ممكن وإتاحة الإمكانية للآلة لتعمل بأعلى سرعة تشغيل ممكنة من خلال تجاوزه لكافة المشاكل التي تجعل المشغل يقلل سرعة التشغيل .
2-	يحقق أقل زمن لإنجاز البرامج المطلوبة من قسم التصميم من خلال التنوع الكبير لأوامر التشغيل التي تراعي أغلب الخيارات المطلوبة .
3-	مرونة كبيرة في تعديل البرامج ومسارات التشغيل وطرق الدخول والخروج .
4-	تقليل إهتلاك أدوات القطع وذلك من خلال استخدام إستراتيجيات التشغيل الأمثلية و محافظته على ثبات سرعة التشغيل أثناء العمل .
5-	إمكانية التشغيل بشكل موافق لشكل المنتج مما يحقق أعلى نعومة ممكنة .
6-	إمكانية تصنيع وإبداع مسارات تشغيل خاصة حسب رغبة المشغل وبخيارات واسعة عن طريق الـ Patterns .
7-	خيارات واسعة من أدوات القطع وإمكانية تصميم أدوات ذات شكل خاص واستخدامها .
8-	إمكانية تشغيل المناطق الداخلية ( UnderCut ) باستخدام أدوات بشكل T في آلات الثلاث محاور .
9-	دعمه لتشغيل الـ لـ High Speed Machining .
10-	دعمه الكبير لـ 4-5-Axis Machining.
11-	بالإضافة للعديد من الخيارات الأخرى .


----------



## jehad1961 (29 أغسطس 2006)

السلام عليكم 
بارك الله بكم ونريد المزيد


----------



## zaki (29 أغسطس 2006)

باب التسجيل في الدورة مفتوح
يشترط للتسجيل إقتناء برنامج POWERMILL ويفضل النسخة 6
يمكن إقتناء البرنامج عبر الرابط التالي :
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=22380


----------



## سالم الوحيشي (29 أغسطس 2006)

الاستاذ زكي برجاوي المحترم 

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

اشكرك على جهودك الجبارة واعمالك الطيبة التى طالما انتظرناها 

ارجو من ادارة المنتدى اعتماد المضوع مثبت نظراً لاهمية مايطرح 

الاستاذ زكي برجاوي الذي يعتبر من اوال المعرفين ببرامج الكام ومكائن الـcnc 

بالتوفيق


----------



## zaki (30 أغسطس 2006)

الأخ العزيز سالم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
أنا سعيد بوجودك راجيا لك دوام النجاح .


----------



## سالم الوحيشي (16 سبتمبر 2006)

*رد*

للرفع لاهمية الموضوع ومصداقية الطرح:5:


----------



## prof_decor (22 أكتوبر 2006)

اود الاشتراك معكم ولكنى لا اعرف كيف اسجل نفسى فى هذه الدورة التى تعد من اهم الدورات وبارك الله فيكم على هذا العطاء


----------



## zaki (27 ديسمبر 2006)

البرنامج التدريبي للدورة موجود على الوصلة التالية :

http://www.architecture.yale.edu/dmonline/fabrication/5axis-cnc.html

كما يمكن الحصول على شرح لبرامج وأمور أخرى على الوصلة التالية :

http://www.architecture.yale.edu/dmonline/

وفي حال وجود أي إستفسار فأنا بالخدمة .


----------



## عماد خضير (3 يناير 2007)

اريد ان اشترك فى الدوره


----------



## عماد خضير (3 يناير 2007)

السلام عليكم انا استفات كثيرا من هذا الموقع وشكر لمفزى هذا الموقع وجعل فى ميزان حسناتهم انشاء الله


----------



## gold_fire_engineer (4 يناير 2007)

بارك الله فيك وجزاكم خيرا


----------



## عبدالظاهر (19 يناير 2007)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## scorpion84 (23 يناير 2007)

السلام عليكو بارك الله فيكو انا ممكن اسال سوال


----------



## scorpion84 (23 يناير 2007)

انا عاوز افهم برنامج البور مل علشان موجود عندى فى عملى هذا الموقع التشير هيفدنى


----------



## zaki (24 يناير 2007)

إن شاء الله
هذا الموقع يحوي دورة متكاملة في البرنامج


----------



## شاهر عماد (16 مارس 2007)

*moldworks 2006*

I am looking for moldworks 2006 and splitworks 2006



جزاكم اللةخيرا


----------



## zaki (16 مارس 2007)

أخي الكريم شاهر
أنا أيضا أقوم منذ مدة بالبحث عن هذه البرامج أرجو منك إذا وصلت إلى نتيجة أن تخبرني وأنا بالمقابل سوف أقوم بالمثل .


----------



## م.محمود جمال (8 أبريل 2007)

اريد ان اشارك وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## علي من العراق (12 أغسطس 2007)

مشكور وما قصرت


----------



## علي من العراق (12 أغسطس 2007)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## كادكام (16 أغسطس 2007)

جزاكم الله خيرا ولو عايز حاجة من Delcam قولي


----------



## gaa978 (9 أبريل 2008)

*الأمثلة*

السيد زكي المحترم
جزاك الله خيرا
لدي سؤال بعض الأمثلة المشروحة في الملفات غير موجودة مع البرنامج في Example
مثل speaker_core.dgk and
WingMirrorDie.dgk
و شكرا سلفا


----------



## zaki (13 أبريل 2008)

هذا صحيح ولكن يمكنك إستخدام أشكال قريبة والتطبيق عليها
وبعض الأمثلة موجودة ولكن بلاحقة أو أسم آخر


----------



## hammoda (2 مايو 2008)

هل هذا البرنامج هو الذي يشغل مكنة الcnc
وهل هو أفضل من الkcam
أرجو وضع رابط آخر للتحميل
لان الرابط لم يعمل
وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## hammoda (2 مايو 2008)

هل هذا البرنامج هو الذي يشغل مكنة الcnc
وهل هو أفضل من الkcam
أرجو وضع رابط آخر للتحميل
لان الرابط لم يعمل
وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## خالد العباني (5 مايو 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## احمدمحمود محمد (23 أكتوبر 2008)

اريد التسجيل فى هذه الدورة
جزاكم الله كل خير على هذا المجهود الكبير ولك دوام الصحة والعافية


----------



## محمود1307 (14 يناير 2009)

انا أريد الاشتراك فى الدورة ضررررررررررررررررورى
مع الشكر


----------



## عاشق السي ان سي (1 سبتمبر 2009)

أود التسجيل و لكني لا اعرف الطريقة فيرجى اعلامي بها


----------



## معين حريري (30 أبريل 2010)

*شكر للمهندس زكي و رجاء بالإتمام*

بعد توجيه الشكر للسيد المهندس زكي برجاوي على موضوعه القيم لي عنده رجاء و طلب أتمنى أن يتسع صدره له وهو ; بعد أنا اطلعت على إحدى الدورات المتعلقة بموضوع ال cnc ‎و التي كانت تحت عنوان تشغيل آلات التفريز المبرمجcnc ‎‏ و إقتباسي الجزء الوفير منها في أحد مشاريعي المتعلقة بمحور دراستي طالبني دكتور المقرر بالمرجع الذي تم اعتماده في تلك الدورة لهذا أتمنى من المهندس زكي أن يمدني بالمراجع المعتمدة وله جزيل الشكر و أعتذر أشد الإعتذار في حال تسببت بأي ضغط أو إزعاج للمهندس القدير ذو البصمة الواضحة داعيا" له بطول العمر


----------



## zaki (27 مايو 2010)

أخي الكريم معين
اشكرك على رسالتك
المراجع الاساسية هي كاتالوكات الآلات التي نعمل عليها بالاضافة الى المراجع التالية 
CNC Programming Handbook, Second Edition. Industrial Press Inc. © 2003 by Peter Smid.
Introduction to Computer Numerical Control (CNC) (3rd Edition) (Hardcover). By James V. Valentino and Joseph Goldenberg. Prentice Hall; 3edition (October 1, 2002).


----------



## ابو بحـر (27 مايو 2010)

*السلام عليكم*

اخي زاكي المحترم تحية طيبة:
انا مصمم اعمل على برنامج الآرت كام و اخرج علييه ايضا و عندي ماكينة حفر خشب 60*70 syhy 
اعمالي موجودة كلها بالمنتدى يمكنك الإطلاع عليها انا اصنع لوحات فنية و اصنع قوالب ريزين و عندي روتري اصنع علييه عواميد مزخرفة و لكن اعاني من مشكلة البطء بالإنتاج نصحوني ان اتعلم برنامج الباور ميل فهو اسرع من الآرت فما رأيك انت بهذا الكلام هل أنا بحاجة الى الباور ميل أم الآرت يكفي لوحده و إذا كنت بحاجة ارجوا ان نتعاون و اشترك معكم بالدورة 
تحياتي لك انا انتظر منك الرد 
و السلام خير ختام


----------



## zaki (12 يونيو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
نظرا للسرعة والاعماق الكبيرة التي تعمل بها آلات الخشب وسهولة الانهاء فهي لا تتطلب استراتجيات تشغيل معقدة ويكفي في الغالب اتعليمات التشغيل الموجودة ضمن البرنامج.
ولكن عندما يتطلب تشغيل تصاميم الآرت على آلات المعادن فيفضل تعلم برنامج Power Mill
حيث يمتلك البرنامج استراتيجيات تشغيل شاملة ومتقدمة, ويعتبر البرنامج حتى الآن الأول في مجال تشغيل الآلات CNC وخاصة 5AXIS (حسب وجهة نظري).


----------



## bido-egy (22 يوليو 2010)

يعني ايه الفرق بين ال الباور ميل والباور شيب التاني بنصمم عليه والاولاني نجيب منه الجي كود ؟.


----------



## ahmed elhlew (23 يوليو 2010)

ملومات قيمة الف شكر بش مهندس زكي بريجاوي


----------



## ادهم فاروق (25 فبراير 2011)

مهندس زكي تحية طيبة اشكرك نفسك الطيبة وحبك للعطاء وفي الحقيقة لم اتمكن من الاشتراك في الدورة ارجوا ان كان لكم الوقت الكافي تدلونا كيف الاشتراك في الدوره والاستفادة منها وجزاكم الله خيرا وبورك عطاءكم


----------



## هاني اليافعي (20 يناير 2012)

استاذي زكي هل تتكرم تساعدني بالبحث عن برنامج plant expert cam 
تلميذك هاني من اليمن


----------



## eng_m_ramadan61 (24 يناير 2012)

اريد الاشتراك فى الدوره وشكرا


----------



## حسن-12 (24 يناير 2012)

بارك الله فيك أخي الكريم


----------

